# Chrome Foil for idiots



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Thinking I need to try some out, any things to look for/stay away from? (brands, thicknesses, etc)

Sources? 

Also...any tips would be greatly appreciated 


Thanks in advance, Bilge


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Bare Metal Foil is the brand I use, thin enough to be manipulated and the adhesion is generally good, just keep it sealed in it's envelope between uses or it seems to lose some of it's stick.. 

Cut out enough to cover the area you want to chrome, EX. Rear window moulding.. cover the complete rear window,, burnish with a q-tip, once you have it worked into the nooks and crannies of the body..

With a NEW xacto blade, cut it in middle of the glass area,, and under wrap it so it is sticking to the inside of the body.. with this done it gives it more of an anchor for the fine trimming to be done on the outside of the body.

Carefully and slowly, you can now trim the outside ,, Don't get excited if you begin to tear it..stop.. reverse the motion and go the other way.. take the Q tip and rub it down moving torwards the tip of the tear,(so as not to pull it back up). Yes you will likely tear it.. it happens!

For Grilles/bumper units... Cut a piece big enough to cover with some hanging over the edges, start in the middle with a q tip, work the foil into the areas... and work your way out to the edges ,, you should be able to cover with one piece generally ,, sometimes you might have to work separate areas with separate pieces... generally seams are not noticeable, but if you feel the edges are too noticeable, place the seams where the OEM would have a lip anyway.. usually at a corner piece of any moulding.. 
For Deep Grille areas,.. EX. 66 fairlane... overlay as much as possible.. and if you can't work it into the recess of the grille.. trim it out,, paint the back of the grille black to accent it.. Add paint.. dry wipe it off the bars.. looks more realistic and helps seal the foil in the recess as well.. 


These examples are what I do when I do use foil. Some bodies can be a real challenge to do the chrome moulding on the sides. they just don't have enough edge to follow or they are way to complicated to get to with the tip of a blade. 
New Blades are mandatory for this stuff ,,any other will simply tear it when you pull it across the foil.. 

Good Luck 
Hope this helps you a bit.. I'm sure others will add to this as well. 

Chris


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I think if you type in Bare Metal Foil into your browser it will give you their homepage and you can order right from them.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You can get it from Micro Mark as well. Just Google Micro Mark. Get all the colors you want because once you start using it ...... :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I use it quite a lot. The only thing it is no good for is wheels.

Old Blue.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Where are the pics


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Where are the pics


DITTO


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

CJ53 said:


> Bare Metal Foil is the brand I use, thin enough to be manipulated and the adhesion is generally good, just keep it sealed in it's envelope between uses or it seems to lose some of it's stick..
> 
> Cut out enough to cover the area you want to chrome, EX. Rear window moulding.. cover the complete rear window,, burnish with a q-tip, once you have it worked into the nooks and crannies of the body..
> 
> ...


Great info and very much appreciated!

Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------

